# Aramaic: omission of relative pronoun די



## zaw

Hi,

In English you very often omit the relative pronoun, as in "I saw the man you like." but in Hebrew you cannot omit אשר. Can you omit די in Biblical Aramaic? Like if I want to say "They sent a letter to the house and to the men inside it." can I say both

שלחו אגרא לביתא ולגבריא די בגוה
שלחו אגרא לביתא ולגבריא בגוה

Toda raba


----------



## JAN SHAR

Both are correct in Aramaic.


----------



## Ali Smith

Yes, I think it is possible to omit the relative pronoun in Aramaic. Witness:

דְּנָה֙ חֶלְמָ֣א חֲזֵ֔ית אֲנָ֖ה מַלְכָּ֣א נְבוּכַדְנֶצַּ֑ר ואנתה וְאַ֨נְתְּ בֵּלְטְשַׁאצַּ֜ר פִּשְׁרֵ֣א ׀ אֱמַ֗ר כׇּל־קֳבֵל֙ דִּ֣י ׀ כׇּל־חַכִּימֵ֣י מַלְכוּתִ֗י לָֽא־יָכְלִ֤ין פִּשְׁרָא֙ לְהוֹדָ֣עוּתַ֔נִי ואנתה וְאַ֣נְתְּ כָּהֵ֔ל דִּ֛י רֽוּחַ־אֱלָהִ֥ין קַדִּישִׁ֖ין בָּֽךְ׃
(דניאל ד טו)

There is no relative pronoun in דְּנָה֙ חֶלְמָ֣א חֲזֵ֔ית, yet it means "This is the dream that I saw.".


----------



## Ali Smith

Here is another example of the omission of the relative pronoun:

לָ֣ךְ ׀ אֱלָ֣הּ אֲבָהָתִ֗י מְהוֹדֵ֤א וּמְשַׁבַּח֙ אֲנָ֔ה דִּ֧י חׇכְמְתָ֛א וּגְבוּרְתָ֖א יְהַ֣בְתְּ לִ֑י וּכְעַ֤ן הֽוֹדַעְתַּ֙נִי֙ דִּֽי־בְעֵ֣ינָא מִנָּ֔ךְ דִּֽי־מִלַּ֥ת מַלְכָּ֖א הוֹדַעְתֶּֽנָא׃
(דניאל ב כג)


----------



## zaw

Hi,

In addition to being a relative pronoun and denoting the genitive, what is the use of די in Aramaic?

Toda raba


----------

